# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Evanthi Ciko

## Brari

*Evanthi Ciko, kumbara e fëmijëve të jetimores 

Rrëfen ish-drejtoresha e "Zyber Hallullit"* 

TIRANE

Shumë pak persona e thërrasin me emër. Edhe pse ka vite që ka lënë punën, të gjithë i thonë drejtoreshë. Në shumë raste, edhe të afërmit e saj e identifikojnë me këtë emër. Kanë kaluar plot 32 vjet që ka lënë profesionin e saj, por hyrje-daljet me fëmijët e jetimores janë shtuar më shumë. Në dasma e gëzime ajo qëndron në krye të listës së të ftuarve. Jo vetëm kaq, por vendoset dhe në tryezat e familjes së çiftit. Përveçse prind, në shumë raste është bërë dhe lajmëse e lidhjeve martesore mes jetimëve dhe të njohurve të saj. Evanthi Ciko, ish-drejtoresha e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës, tregon për "Gazetën Shqiptare" të gjitha vështirësitë me të cilat është përballur në kohën kur drejtonte jetimoren. 

Sa vjeç jeni dhe me çfare merreni tani?.
Unë jam fiks 82 vjeçe dhe tani merrem vetëm me punët e shtëpisë. Që me mëngjes bëj gjellën e drekës sepse më pas na fiken dritat dhe pastaj rehatohem. 

Sa kohë keni drejtuar Shtëpinë e Fëmijës? 
Pesë vitet e fundit të karrierës sime i kam kaluar me fëmijët e "8 Nëntorit", tani "Zyber Hallulli". Kam nisur punën në vitin 1965. 

Si e pritët emërimin?
Kur më thanë se do të shkoja drejtuese e jetimores u frikësova pak, por nuk e ndala hovin e punës. Nuk thosha dot jo. 

Si e kujtoni ditën e parë të punës?
Ditën e parë të punës në jetimore paraardhësi im më kishte lënë në tavolinën e punës një listë me emrat e fëmijëve të këqinj. E lexova listën me emrat përkatës dhe heshta për pak momente. Pasi u kthjellva pashë se sipër tavolinës qe kisha para qëndronte një vizore prej druri. E shikova vizoren dhe pyeta njërën nga punonjëset se përse është vënë sipër tryezës. Ajo më tha se të gjithë edukatoret kanë nga një të tillë. Që ditën e parë mblodha të gjitha rrigat(vizoret) dhe i hodha në zjarr. Unë si tip nuk jam shumë e afruar, por ajo kategori fëmijësh kishte nevojë t'iu thoshte dikush të keqen. 

Keni më shumë se 30 vjet që jeni shkëputur nga ata. Si u duket?
Në kohën kur punoja rastiste që më pyesnin, sa fëmijë ke? Unë duke mbajtur mendjen tek ata të jetimores përgjigjesha: kam 260 fëmijë. Tani nuk janë më fëmijë. Pothuajse të gjithëve ua kam ngrënë dasmën. Më vijnë për vizita në shtëpi dhe shkoj dhe unë tek ata. Nuk i ndaj dot nga fëmijët e mi. Të marr vesh se janë qoftë dhe me grip më rri mendja tek ata.

Ke qenë e pranishme në dasmat e të gjithëve?
Pothuajse te të gjithë kam shkuar si prind jo si drejtoreshë e tyre. Në dasmën e Tonin Zefit unë mora stofin që kisha blerë për kostum për Zhanin dhe ia dërgova atij pasi si ajo copë nuk gjeta dot në dyqan. Bëra gati një kostum për Tonin në ditën e dasmës dhe ia dërgova. Te të gjithë kam dërguar peshqeshe të mëdha sepse unë isha nëna e tyre. Më kujtohet si tani dasma e Mondës dhe Mondit që të dy të rritur në jetimore. E pëlqyen njëri-tjetrin më informuan edhe mua dhe pas pak kohësh u martuan. Ishin çift i përsosur. Monda e vockël e zgjuar dhe punëtore ndërsa Mondi një djal babaxhan dhe shumë punëtor. 

Tani komunikon me ta?
Disa vijnë e më marrin me makinë në shtëpi. Të tjerët më marrin në telefon. Para dy muajve Tonini erdhi dhe më mori për të festuar ditëlindjen e vajzës, Marinës. Fotografinë e vajzës së tij e kam vënë në album së bashku me nipërit e mi. Ndërsa Gëzim Çano, një tjetër i rritur në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës, më merr shpesh në telefon. "Kot të mora drejtoreshë. Desha të dëgjoj vetëm zërin", kështu më thotë gjithmonë ai. Ndërsa Kujtim Çomo një tjetër person i rritur në jetimore, më ka marrë që nga Amerika në telefon. 

*"Ndihem me shumë fëmijë në festën e nënës"* 

"Për festat e 7-8 Marsit shtëpia ime gumëzhinte nga zhurmat e telefonit dhe nga miqtë. Kanë ardhur pothuajse të gjithë fëmijët e jetimores. Sidomos brezi që unë dërgova nëpër shkolla të mesme e të larta. Drejtoreshë fal teje jemi bërë kështu, më thonin. Të gjitha gocat që tani punojnë mësuese ma uruan festën. Disa që nuk kishin mundësi për të ardhur atë ditë më kanë marrë në telefon dhe i pres të më vijnë këto ditë në shtëpi", tregon Evanthia. Mallëngjehet teksa i përmend me emër të gjithë fëmijët tashmë të rritur e të bërë prindër.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Albo

*Evanthi Ciko, spikerja e pare shqiptare: Radio Tirana, historia e nje dashurie*

Ajo eshte e vetmja themeluese e Radio Tiranes ende ne jete. Megjithese eshte 92 vjec, Evanthi Ciko pranon te ndaje me ne kujtimet e nje jete. Jam e madhe, 92 vjece, ndaj dhe mund te harroj shume gjera, - thote ajo ne nisje te bisedes. Por ne te vertete ne rrefimin e saj te qete, te rrjedhshem, te ngadalte, nene Evanthia tregoi se nuk kishte harruar asgje. Madje, ndalej per te germuar ne kujtese emra te mbuluar nga pluhuri i viteve, detaje dhe imtesi qe kushdo do ti kishte harrur me kohe. Ajo jeton ne nje apartament te mobiluar shume kendshem prane gjimnazit Petro Nini Luarasi ku e gjejme ne shoqerine e motres se saj. Nuk mungojne ne dhomen e vogel raftet me shume libra si dhe fotografite familjare. Nuk mungon as portreti i bashkeshortit Mihal Ciko. Evanthi Ciko, ndoshta dikujt mbiemri i saj mund ti sjelle ne mendje Zhani Cikon. E ne te vertete ajo eshte nena e mjeshtrit Zhani Ciko dhe eshte nje nder spikeret e para te Radio Tiranes. Evanthia ne pamje eshte e imet duke treguar vitet qe mban mbi supe. E veshur me shije, me floket e argjende te pambuluar, e kujdesshme per pamjen e saj per tu dukur sa me bukur dhe mbi te gjitha e buzeqeshur dhe e emocionuar nga pyetjet tona qe e rikthyen shume mbrapa ne kohe. 

*Shkollimi ne Itali* 



Evanthi Zoraqi, e bija e Grigor Zoraqi,t i ardhur ne Tirane nga Voskopoja dhe i martuar me Eftaline nga Struga, eshte shkolluar fillimisht ne Tirane ku ka marre mesimet e para nga halla e saj Marie Zoraqi. Me pas, Evanthia ndoqi shkollen pedagogjike Nena Mbretereshe.Ajo tregon se ne ate shkolle te gjithe mesuesit kishin mbaruar studimet ne universitete me te njohura te kohes ne Europe. Mesuese vizatimi kishim Kristina Koljaken, skulptorja e poare shqiptare. Mesuese tjeter kishim motren e Aleks Budes, diplomuar ne Austri. Pjese e ketij stafi ishte dhe motra e Migjenit, Ollga, gruaja e profesorit Skender Luarasit, tregon Evanthia, ndersa nuk harron te permende se ne shkollen Nena Mbretereshe, pjese e personelit pedagogji nne ate kohe ishin edhe motrat e Mbretit Zog, princeshat Sanija, Rukija dhe Maxhideja. Ne kete kohe, Evanthise, por edhe shume nxeneseve te tjera i ishte dhene mundesia te shkonin per seminare te ndryshme ne Itali. Dhe ne vitin 1939 pasi ishte kthyer nga nje udhetim nga Italia Evanthine e kishin emeruar si mesuese ne fshatin Bubullime te Lushnjes por ne te njejten kohe i kishte ardhur dhe nje propozim per te vazhduar nje vit studimet per buqesie ne Rome te Italise. Evanthia pranon bursen dhe tregon se drejt Italise niset me nje avion luftarak. Ajo tregon se ne Itali ka shkuar per here te pare ne Operan e Romes ku i ka lene mbresa te paharrueshme opera Elisir Damore, e kompozitorit Donizzetti. 

*Puna ne Radio Tirana* 



Evanthia Tregon se ne vitin 1942 ka filluar te punoje ne Radio Tirana. Sapo isha kthyer nga Italia dhe mezi po prisja te filloja pune si mesuese. Por nje shoqa ime e lagjes Bardhylka Nasi e cila kishte mbaruar studimet ne Amerike, me thote: pse nuk vjen ne radio te punosh sepse ne kemi nevoje per femra. Nuk na vijne grate. - Po ku me le nena qe te vije te flas ne radio- i thashe. Por une fola me mamane dhe i thashqe do te shkoj te punoj ne radio, do flas atje, njerezit nuk do me shikojne, vetem do te degjoj zerin.  Po mire, me tha nena, po te jete keshtu shko. Keshtu qe shkova une ne Radio Tirana. Atje ishte drejtor Gjergj Bubani, korcar, i rritur ne Rumani. Me degjoi zerin dhe me tha se ne kemi nevoje per femra dhe ti do te fillosh ne Radio Tirana si spikere, tregon Evanthia. Ajo gjithashtu tregon se Radio Tirana ne ate kohe ndodhej ne rrugen e Kavajes, ngjitur kishte hotel Durresin, Shtepine e Oficereve dhe shtepine e kryetarit te bashkise. Radioja kishte nje dhome te madhe e cila lidhej me nje dritare me nje tjeter dhome ku ishte montazhierja dhe ne merreshim vesh me te nepermjet nje zileje, ne menyre qe pasi une te perfundoja se foluri ajo te vendoste disqet e muzikes, tregon Evanthia. Ajo tregon se paralelisht me punen ne radio punonte dhe si mesuese e fillores ne shkollen Naim Frasheri. Emisioni ne radio zhvillohej nga ora 9 e darkes deri ne 11. Aty i thosha naten e mire degjues te dashur dhe mbyllej Radio tirana, - tregon Evanthia. 

*Radio Tirana dhe njohja me Age Bojaxhiun* 

Evanthi Ciko kujton se gjate punes si spikere ne radio Tirana eshte njohur edhe me motren e Nene Terezes, Agen e cila jepte lajmet ne gjuhe te huaj. Ajo jetonte me nenen e saj, nje plake shume e urte dhe e dashur. Kam hyre edhe ne shtepine etyre sepse ata jetonin ne nje ndertese ku jetonte shoqa ime e ngushte Drita Saraci. Agia nuk u martua kurre duke i sherbyer nenes se vet ato kaluan nje jete shume te veshtyire ekonomike. I vellai kishte mbetur ne Itali ndersa e motra Gonxhe Bojaxhi i ishte perkushtuar bamiresise ne Indi. E kam vazhduar miqesine me kete familje te nderuar edhe me vone kur banonin prane gjimnazit Petro Nini Luarasi, ne te njejten lagje me ne, - tregon Evanthia. 

*Dashuria qe lindi ne radio* 

Radio Tirana per Evanthine pervecse eshte puna e saj e pare eshte e streheza e dashurise se saj per shkak se pikerisht ne ate ndertese eshte takuar per here te pare me bashkeshortin e saj te dashur Mihal Cikon per te cilin ende ka shume mall. Ajo nuk resht se foluri per te me shume dashuri e respekt, ndersa shton se nese do e filloja dhe njehere jeten nga e para, une perseri do te zgjidhja per bashkeshort Mihal Cikon. Isha vajze e re 22-23 vjece, isha simpatike. Italianet, te gjithe vinin pas meje. Por une i kisha vene detyre vetes se burre italian nuk merrja. Burrin do ta merrja shqiptar. Nga fundi i vitit 1942 isha ne ballkon tek radioja me shoqen time Kaliopin dhe ajo me therret dhe me thote: - Evanthi, shikoje ate burre qe po vjen. Ishte elegant, me kapele republike, ishin te paket ata qe mbanin kapele, me dorashka. Ky, eshte shqiptar. Quhet Mihal Ciko, eshte kengetar bariton, ka studiuar ne konservatorin Xhuzepe Verdi, ne Milanos ne Itali, por te gjithe familjen e ka ne Rumani. Do te vije pergjegjes ne Radio. Ne fillim nuk me pelqeu sepse ne kishim diference te madhe moshe. Mihali ishte 18 vjec me i madh se une. Por Mihali ishte nje njeri shume i zgjuar. Ai la familjen ne Rumani dhe iu perkushtua radio Tiranes ngriti grupin filodramatik dhe me pas filloi te vinte ne skenen e Teatrit Popullor shfaqe te ndryshme. Kur me beri propozimin e pare une nuk pranova, por me vone Mihali me edukaten e tij, me miresjelljen e tij me beri per vete derisa ne u fejuam dhe me pas u martuam. Madje puthjen e pare e kam dhene pikerisht ne zyren e tij ne Radio Tirana dhe me pas shkuam ne shtepine time dhe i thame nenes dhe babait qe ne u fejuam, keshtu tregon Evanthia per nje fejese shume moderne per ate kohe. Me pas Evanthia tregon se bashke me Mihalin u transferuan disa vite ne Korce ku ajo punoi si mesuese dhe Mihali si profesor kori. Ne vitin 1950 Evanthia trehon se Mihali i rikthye ne Tirane per themelimin e operas shqiptare. 

*Puna si mesuese dhe lindja e dy femijeve* 

Me rikthimin ne Tirane nga Korca ne vitin 1952 Evanthia tregon se nis pune si mesuese e fillores ne shkollen Naim Frasheri dhe me pas karriera e saj vazhdon si mesuese ne shkollen Hasan Vogli e me pas ne Shkollen 11 Janari ku u krijuan edhe klasat e para per femijet e byrose politike. Evanthia tregon se me pas ka punuar si inspektore e arsimit fillor. Ne vitet e fundit para se te dilte ne pension Evanthia ka punuar si Drejtoreshe e Shtepise se Femijes. Ajo tregon se fill 9 muaj pas martese vjen ne jete djali i saj Zhani Ciko. Lindja e Zhanit ishte nje gezim i pamase per Mihalin pasi ai i kishte te gjithe njerezit ne Rumani, vellezerit, motrat, nuk kishte njeri ne Shqiperi. Madje edhe dasmen e beri me shoket e teatrit dhe te korit, tregon Evanthia. Madje ajo shton se ajo gjithmone ka dashur te kishte nje vajze dhe pas disa vitesh vjen ne jete Katerina, ose Keti sic i pelqen ta therrase te bijen. Katerina ka mbaruar studimet e larta per mercollogji dhe aktualisht jeton bashke me vajzen ne Austri.  Qe te dy femijet u orientuan drejt artit. Keti filloi pianon por nuk kishte talent dhe e la nuk e ndoqi. Ndersa Zhani filloi violinen dhe e ndoqi deri ne fund, tregon Evanthia. 

*Zhani Ciko: Gjate Luftes, pajisjet e Radio-Tiranes u fshehen ne shtepine tone* 

Edhe mjeshtri i madh Zhani Ciko tregon se familja e tij eshte ngjizur ne Radio Tirana dhe se si nena ashtu dhe babai i tij jane nje ndikim i madh ne formimin e tij si njeri, si individ por edhe ne formimin e tij profesional. Ai ndan me ne disa kujtime te cilat kane lene gjurme ne kujtesen e tij. Mesimet e mia nga nena ime mund te permblidhen me tre drejtime. Perkushtim ndaj detyres dhe artit, perulesi per te rritur kapacitetin profesional dhe e treta dhe me e rendesishmja eshte nje perkushtim i madh i treguar nga aja ndaj frymes patriotike per brumosjen tek une te frymes patriotike, tregon mjeshtri Ciko. Madje ai tregon se pikerisht ne kohen e Luftes, ku Tirana u pushtua nga italianet dhe me pas gjermanet, pajisjet e Radio Tiranes u strehuan ne bodrumin e shtepise se nenes se tij. Ky gjest qytetar mua me ka ndjekur tere kohen dhe jam krenar qe arriti te behej ky aksion fale nenes sime, shprehet zoti Ciko. Por mjeshtri ndan me ne edhe nje histori me te atin. Ne momentet kur Tirana ishte zbrasur dhe ende nuk ishte marre ne dorezim nga pushtuesit, babai im me nje karrocier shkoi ne te gjitha vilat e oficereve te huaj qe jetonin ne Tirane dhe mblodhi te gjitha pianot dhe i ruajtem ne nje magazine prane Radio Tiranes dhe me vone keto piano sherbyen per hapjen e Liceut Artistik dhe te filarmonise shqiptare, - tregon zoti Ciko. Ai shton me tej se e gjithe puna e bere si nga nena dhe babai i tij kane qene frymezim per te gjate gjithe jetes. Une mund tju them vetem nje gje, qe nena ime ka ndikuar tek une bashke me tim ate, per arsye se familja jone eshte ngjizur ne Radio Tirana. Pasi im ate ka qene shefi i pare i muzikes dhe nje nga themeluesit e orkestres simfonike dhe e grupit artistik teatral, ku ka marre pjese edhe nena ime. Por ambienti ku jane njohur ata, ku kane punuar ata ka ndikuar ne formimin tim. Une kam qene nje nga pjesemarresit e pare ne orkestren e Radiotelevizionit qe ne vitin 1962. Pra keto institucione radio dhe opera jane bazat e formimit tim, ku natyrisht nena dhe babai kane nje rol paresor, - eshte shprehur zoti Ciko. 

Koha Jone

----------


## Brari

shum personazh simpatik..zonja evanthi ciko..
po dhe i biri zotni e artist i madh..

mirnjohje kesaj gruaje e familjes ciko..

----------


## Albo

*Lamtumirë dëgjues të dashur të Radio Tiranës*

Shuhet Evanthi Ciko, një ndër themlueset dhe spikerja e parë e Radio Tiranës. Ish-Studente në Institutin Femëror “Nëna Mbretëreshë” në vitin l940,  ajo mbaron shkëlqyeshëm, dhe emërohet  mësuese në shkollën “Naim Frashëri”, në Tiranë. Atëhere Evanthia ishte vetëm 20 vjeçe, një vajzë e brishtë dhe pak e ndrojtur, por që  pasioni i saj i vetëm qysh nga fëmijëria e saj e hershme për t’u bërë mësuese, tashmë ishte bërë  një realitet. Bija e Grigor Zoraqit dhe e motra e kompozitorit të njohur Nikolla Zoraqi, ajo vinte nga një familje intelektuale tepër e respektuar dhe e njohur që në atë kohë. Të qënit brenda një familjeje intelektuale dhe  me tradita të shkëlqyera, duket se ky fakt  kishte ndikuar ndjeshëm në karakterin dhe personalitetin  që e bënin të  kompletuar dhe tepër te dashur portretin e kësaj edukatoreje të talentuar dhe të palodhur.  Në vitin 1942, kohë kur ajo sapo ishte kthyer nga Italia nis punoën në Radio Tirana. Në  intervistën e fundit të saj të para dia muajve ajo ka rrëfyer përn këtë moment të rëndësishëm në jetën e saj. “Sapo isha kthyer nga Italia dhe mezi po prisja të filloja punë si mësuese. Një shoqa ime më thotë: ‘pse nuk vjen në radio të punosh sepse ne kemi nevojë për femra. Nuk na vijnë gratë”. Po ku më lë nëna që të vijë të flas në radio”- i thashë. Por kur I thashë mamasë se në radio, njerëzit nuk do më shikojnë, vetëm do të më dëgjojnë zërin ajo pranoi. Kështu  fillona si spikere nq Radio Tirana.” Paralelisht me punën në radio punonte dhe si mësuese e fillores në shkollën “Naim Frasheri”. Duket se puna si mësuese  nuk mjaftonte për të mbushur kohën të cilën ajo e çmonte shumë, dhe për këtë arsye ajo angazhohej edhe në Radio – Tirana si spikere, për të prezantuar programet e orëve të mbrëmjes nga viti l941 – l945. Në vitin 1951 kthehet në Tiranë me bashkëshortin Mihal Ciko (Artist i Merituar) dhe emërohet mësuese në shkollën “Hasan Vogli”. Pas dy vjetësh, Seksioni i Arsimit i komunikon detyrën e drejtoreshës në shkollën ushtrimore “Ismail Qemali”, Tiranë për të vijuar më pas karrierën e mësuesisë në disa shkolla të tjera të Tiranës. Gruaja me zemër të madhe, emërohet drejtoreshë e  Shtëpisë së Fëmijës   “8 – Nëntori” në Kryeqytet, të cilët qysh në ditën e parë kur Evanthi Ciko filloi punën si drejtoreshë në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, në vitin 1965, ata e  thërritën me emrin “Nënë”. Mbi rolin dhe kontributin e Evanthi Cikos, e mirënjohura Tinka Kurti, “Artiste e Popullit”, ka përjetësuar figurën e nënës në filmin artistik shqiptar “Si gjithë të tjerët”. Ky film i kushtohet tërësisht punës pasionante e të palodhur të kësaj  nëne dhe edukatoreje. Më 13 Korrik 1970, del në pension, por vazhdon të ngelet aktive në jetën dhe veprimtaritë shoqërore. Për kontributin e dhënë në fushën e mësuesisë, ajo është nderuar me titullin “Mësuese e Merituar” si dhe me një serë Urdhërash dhe Medalje. Më 20 Maj 2010, Presidenti i Republikës i akordon Evanthi Cikos “Medaljen e Mirënjohjes”. Evanthi Ciko, u nda nga jeta ditën e hënë, datë 22 Korrik 2013. Homazhet do të zhvillohen, sot, ora 11.00 – 12.00 pranë Shtëpisë Qëndrore të Ushtrisë.


MAPO

----------


## Meriamun

Ky eshte kontribut i mirefillte..

Mihal Ciko dmth qenka i jati i Zhani Cikos dhe paska pasur familjen ne Rumani...

Nga vllehet e Korces jane keta????

Pavaresisht se Zogu I u mundesoi arsimim ne mbare universitetet evropiane keta perseri iu bashkuan komunisteve..

----------


## loni-loni

[QUOTE=Meriamun;3656701]Ky eshte kontribut i mirefillte..



Nga vllehet e Korces jane keta????

   Jon te ardhur nga Durresi (fshatrat e Kavajes),,,,,,,ndoshta origjina e larget nga Korca
   Familja Zoraqi  asht banuese e Tiranes per afer 400 vjet

----------


## Brari

> Ky eshte kontribut i mirefillte..
> 
> Mihal Ciko dmth qenka i jati i Zhani Cikos dhe paska pasur familjen ne Rumani...
> 
> Nga vllehet e Korces jane keta????
> 
> Pavaresisht se Zogu I u mundesoi arsimim ne mbare universitetet evropiane keta perseri iu bashkuan komunisteve..



---

merianum..

mos hidh balt mbi njerez  te mrekullushem sikurse keta qe permenden ne keto shkrime mbi radio tiranen e drejtorat e spikeret e ketij institucioni..

jan rilindas te vertete..
jan pioniere te kultures e emancipimit..
mbreti zog u dha vertet mundesi shkollimi por dhe  ata ja shperblyen shtetit e popullit me kulture art e zhvillim.. per te cilin kontribuan..gjith jeten e tyre..

dhe sot nje  bir i ketyre familjeve.. 
psh zhani ciko.. vazhdon te punoje me perkushtim per atdheun popullin shtetin e kulturen tone..

----------


## Albo

*Evanthi Ciko, lamtumirë nënës së 265 jetimëve*

AGRON SEJAMINI

  Na u desh të prisnim gjatë para dy ditësh për të kapur sinjalin e telefonit të saj. E natyrshme dhe e shpje-gueshme kjo mbajtje radhe… Nuk ka si të ndodhë ndryshe në ditëlindjen e një nëne që ka rritur, edukuar dhe shkolluar 265 fëmijë… E kemi fjalën për Evanthi Cikon, ajo që nuk i la jetimë jetimët. Kishte bërë një udhë të gjatë me profesionin e mësuesisë, duke e nisur me shkollën “Naim Frashëri” në Tiranë, vazhduar me “Mihal Gramenon” dhe “Koçi Bakon” në Korçë e vijuar përsëri në Tiranë, me “Hasan Voglin”, “Ismail Qemalin”, “11 Janarin”, “Luigj Gurakuqin” dhe së fundi inspektore në Seksionin e Arsimit. I duheshin ende edhe pesë vjet për të dalë në pension asaj mësueseje të merituar. Doemos, i takonte një vend i rehatshëm për të mbyllur atë karrierë të suksesshme, për më tepër që edhe mund ta zgjidhte vetë, pasi ishte inspektore në Komitetin Ekzekutiv të Tiranës. Mirëpo, shansi i vuri para drejtimin e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës. Kërkohej një nënë e dhembshur, e duruar dhe e pjekur për 265 fëmijë jetimë. Më të lodhshme dhe më të përgjegjshme punë se kjo nuk mund të gjeje në atë kohë. Tjetër vend i ishte premtuar, por e pati të vështirë për të kundërshtuar këtë propozim. Ishte para një sfide shpirtërore dhe humanizmi. Pikërisht për këtë arsye edhe e pranoi, pa pasur nevojë të mendohej apo pyeste. Më se një herë e kishte parë drejtorin e deriatëhershëm në mbledhjet e Seksionit me atë pamje të zakonshme zymtësie që vinte dorën në ballë dhe lëshonte përgjigjen standarde, sa herë që e pyeste se si i shkonin punët:
- Mos më pyet! Edhe natën më del gjumi nga problemet…
Ndërsa ditën që iku për të marrë detyrën, ishte po ky njeri që i shprehu keqardhjen: 
- Shoqja Evanthi, si e pranuat gjithë këtë përgjegjësi? E harrove ti lodhjen dhe mërzitinë time?!
Mirëpo, kishte dhënë një fjalë. Më shumë sesa kaq, i ishte bindur shpirtit. Edhe nëse nuk do të shkëlqente si drejtoreshë, ishte më se e sigurt që do ishte një nënë e mirë për ata jetimë. 
Nisur nga përvoja  që kishte fituar, vullneti dhe dashuria për profesionin, dhembshuria dhe pastërtia si nënë, durimi dhe shpirti i sakrificës që e kishte karakterizuar në jetë, shëndeti dhe gjendja shpirtërore që gëzonte, i tha vetes:
- Forca! Për të dalë faqebardhë edhe në këtë detyrë të re!
Dhe ia filloi! Ditët e para lodhej shumë. Fëmijët bënin shumë zhurmë nëpër korridore dhe oborr. Bërtisnin dhe grindeshin në ato lojëra të paorganizuara. Disa dilnin jashtë duke u hedhur nga muret e shtëpisë. Ndonjë prej tyre i hipte autobusit të Sanatoriumit dhe bënte shëtitje sipas dëshirës. Në zyrë i kishin shkuar banorë të lagjes ku i ankoheshin për fëmijët që hynin nëpër kopshtet e tyre dhe këpusnin kokrra nga pemët. Më keq akoma ishte ndier kur kishte parë disa që kontrollonin nëpër koshat e mbeturinave. 
Por një nënë e mirë di të rrisë edhe fëmijë të mirë. 
Ditën e marrjes në dorëzim të detyrës së re, krahas informacionit dhe dokumentacionit, ish-drejtori i la mbi tavolinë edhe një listë me 30 emra fëmijësh, të cilësuar si më problematikët dhe përbri saj, një vizore druri.
 Një ditë, Pandora dhe Sherifja, punonjëse të lavanderisë, i çojnë në drejtori dy djem që u kishin bërë pis rrobat e lara, të vendosura në tel. I kujton ende emrat e tyre, Tonini dhe Edi. Ndërsa ato filluan t’i tregojnë ngjarjen, Evanthia me gjak të prishur dhe e zverdhur në fytyrë po mendonte për dënimin që do u jepte. 
- A lave shumë sot? Dukesh si e lodhur, – iu drejtua Sherifes, – pa dale të të shoh duart…  
Në çast u tërheq vëmendjen fëmijëve: 
- Shikojini si i janë bërë duart nënë Sherifes së lari rrobat tuaja. A s’ju vjen keq që lodhet gjithë ditën për ju? Kërkojini të falur dhe premtojini që nuk do i mërzisni më. Ashtu vepruan. Ndërkohë, dy punonjëset kuptuan shenjën e drejtoreshës dhe hapën krahët para se ata të shkonin drejt tyre. 
- Ejani t’ju përqafoj edhe drejtoresha… 
Në të vërtetë i puthi kur pa se po u shkëlqente loti në sy nga pendesa, por edhe çudia që për trupin dhe duart e tyre nuk u përdor ajo vizore druri.  
 I dukej shumë e shëmtuar ajo praktikë, për më tepër ndaj atyre fëmijëve të pafat që kërkonin më shumë dashuri dhe ngrohtësi. 
 Por kjo nuk ishte asgjë para atyre trajtimeve diskriminuese që i lënduan edhe më shumë shpirtin drejtoreshës. Deri në atë kohë, në shkollën “Labinoti” formoheshin klasa të veçanta me nxënës të Shtëpisë së Fëmijëve. Pse duhej mënjanuar kontakti i tyre me fëmijët e jetës normale? Iku në Komitetin Ekzekutiv dhe menjëherë kërkoi ndryshimin e kësaj skeme. Hodhi idenë që në çdo klasë të mos ketë më shumë se pesë fëmijë të Shtëpisë së Fëmijëve. Dhe e bëri realitet atë që ideoi. Tashmë ata fëmijë nuk do të shkonin vetëm te “Labinoti”, por edhe te “Mihal Grameno”, “1 Maji” dhe “Kosova”. 
Po afronte dita e parë e shkollës… Të shtunën djemtë duheshin qethur dhe më pas kalonin në dushe. Erdhën berberët dhe ia nisën nga puna. Ishte duke bashkëbiseduar me fëmijët që prisnin radhën. Pas disa minutash kthehen nga berberët dy fëmijët e parë të qethur zero. I nisi të bukur, për t’i lezetuar edhe më shumë, iu kthyen të mërzitur dhe të shëmtuar. Nuk u përmbajt dhe me hap të shpejtë iku te vendi ku ishin vendosur berberët.
- Ç’bëni kështu?
- Po qethim djemtë, drejtoreshë. Çfarë duhet të bëjmë?
- Ju djemtë tuaj kështu i qethni?
- Ne i qethim kare siç do ti, por do të ndryshojë pagesa.
- Do e paguaj unë faturën, vetëm mos m’i shëmtoni fëmijët!
E ndërsa berberët vazhduan sipas porosisë, në oborr shpërtheu gëzimi fëmijëror i djemve. Në drekë, kur u ulën për të ngrënë bukë, kishe qejf t’i shikoje ata djem të pastër dhe të rregullt. Nuk ka për t’i harruar kurrë ato vështrime dashamirëse dhe falënderuese. Për ata djem ajo që bëri drejtoresha, ishte ëmbëlsira e ditës… 
E shtuan faturën e pagesës berberët, por ajo që fitoi më shumë ishte Evanthia! Kësaj mirësie i shtoi edhe diçka tjetër. Nuk lejoi më që për në shkollë të shkonin dhe ktheheshin si ushtarë në rresht dhe të shoqëruar nga edukatoret, por të lëviznin si gjithë të tjerët. I përcolli ditën e parë të shkollës dhe iu bë zemra mal kur shikonte që gati fluturonin për në shkollë, pasi e përshëndesnin te dera kryesore e shtëpisë së madhe: “Ditën e mirë drejtoreshë!”
Shumë herë i thoshte vetes: “Nëse do që të kesh rezultate, fito dashurinë e tyre! Sepse ata mund të të nderojnë, ata mund të të turpërojnë”.
Pas dy javësh do të fillonte viti i ri mësimor. Lë Golemin dhe 265 fëmijët që i kishte çuar për pushimin dymujor të verës dhe kthehet në Tiranë. Duhej të bënte lyerjen e të gjitha ambienteve ku studionin dhe jetonin fëmijët. Mendoni se sa e bezdisshme është kjo punë edhe kur lyejmë apartamentin tonë, e jo më një pallat të madh katërkatësh me aq shumë dhoma. 
Ditën e hënë, oborri i shtëpisë u mbush nga bojaxhinjtë dhe pajisjet e tyre. 
- Si keni menduar ta lyeni shtëpinë tonë?
- Bojë kremi, ashtu siç lyhen të gjitha shkollat, – ia ktheu përgjegjësi i tyre.
- Kjo nuk është shkollë. Por një shtëpi e madhe që ka dhoma gjumi, studimi, argëtimi dhe ushqimi, – ia ktheu Evanthia, duke kontrolluar njëkohësisht edhe tonin e zërit. 
Mirëpo u mbushej mendja ustallarëve?! 
- Dhomën tënde të gjumit me çfarë ngjyre e ke lyer? – e pyet përsëri ajo, duke u munduar të gjente mirëkuptimin në të drejtën e saj.
- Bojë qielli, – thotë ai.
- Ndërsa unë e kam lyer rozë…, – iu përgjigj ajo, pa e pyetur kush, duke këmbëngulur se edhe këtu kështu do të veprohet njëlloj si në shtëpitë tona. Filloi i pari i bojaxhinjve ta sqaronte se ishte vështirë për të siguruar sasinë e bojës dhe atë llojshmëri ngjyrash… 
Por nuk u tërhoq edhe pas këtyre justifikimeve. Nuk mund të ishte e qetë nëse të gjitha ambientet e fëmijëve do të kishin vetëm ngjyrë shkollash. U shty dhe nja dy-tri ditë ai debat, derisa u gjetën e bardha, bojë qielli, roza, jeshilja…  
Më 13 korrik kjo emblemë e fisnikërisë dhe madhështisë njerëzore mbushi 93 vjeç.

Panorama

----------


## sirena_adria

_Profil_

----------


## sirena_adria

Arratia e Peshkut te Kuq - 2015

----------


## sirena_adria

Përkujtohet ‘nëna’ e 268 fëmijëve Evanthi Ciko, Tinka Kurti rrëfen porosinë që i ka dhënë !


Në 100-vjetorin e lindjes të Evanthi Cikos, në mungesën e saj fizike, Zhani Ciko mbledh miqtë edhe kolegët e spikeres së parë shqiptare në radio dhe të mësueses së përkushtuar për ta nderuar.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Si e ktheu Evanthi Ciko shtëpinë e fëmijës nga repart ushtarak në një familje*

Nga Ilir Çumani 
*
FËMIJËRIA DHE… UDHA DREJT MËSUESISË*

Evanthi Ciko mbetet një emër shumë i njohur në fushën e arsimit dhe të edukimit në Shqipëri. Një figurë mjaft e spikatur, komplekse dhe shumëdimensionale, me një karrierë të ngjeshur dhe të pasur në lëmin e mësuesisë, por edhe si veprimtare e palodhur shoqërore, ajo do të linte gjurmë të thella si trashëgimtare e denjë e njërës prej familjeve më fisnike me tradita të njohura tiranase. Paraardhësit e saj, familja Zoraqi (mbiemrin e të cilëve e mbante Evanthia në vajzëri dhe vëllai i saj më i vogël, kompozitori i mirënjohur Nikolla Zoraqi), kishin mbërritur 300 vjet më parë nga Voskopoja për t’u vendosur në Tiranë.

Ata ishin përfshirë në komunitetin ortodoks tiranas, besim të cilit i përkisnin. Më 13 korrik të vitit 1920, kur Evanthia erdhi në jetë, babai i saj, Grigori, ishte një nëpunës i thjeshtë i bashkisë, në kohën kur Tirana sapo ishte shpallur kryeqytet. Gjyshi nga ana e nënës, Jakov Skaka, ishte nga Belica e Strugës. Ai ishte një tregtar mjaft i njohur për kohën dhe banonte në qendër të Tiranës. Shtëpia e tij ndodhej aty ku sot është Hotel Tirana International. Përballë shtëpisë së tij, në krah të këtij hoteli, prapa ish-librari “Flora”, ndodhej edhe një shtëpi dykatëshe me qerpiç, pronë e familjes Kazazi. Prej dëshirës së madhe për ta pasur pranë vajzën e porsalindur, gjyshi i saj interesohet dhe merr me qira një dhomë nga fqinjët e tyre, te Kazazët.



Aty u rrit Evanthia, e rrethuar nga dashuria e madhe e gjyshërve të saj… Fëmijëria e Evanthisë ka qenë e bukur, e qetë dhe shumë e gëzuar, falë përkujdesjes së vazhdueshme jo vetëm të gjyshërve dhe të prindërve, të cilët ndiqnin hapa pas hapi rritjen e saj, derisa ajo nisi të frekuentoi rregullisht dhe me rezultate të shkëlqyera të gjitha ciklet shkollës, nga fillorja e deri në përfundim të Institutit Pedagogjik “Nëna Mbretëreshë”. Më pas, ajo do të vijonte studimet e thelluara në Romë-Itali, në degën e Pedagogjisë. Pas këtyre studimeve, në vitin 1944 do të kthehej në Shqipëri dhe do të niste karrierën e saj si mësimdhënëse për ciklin e ulët në kryeqytet, në shkollën “Naim Frashëri”, me drejtor shkrimtarin e mirënjohur Sterio Spasse. Mirëpo, gjatë kësaj periudhe, Evanthi Ciko u angazhua edhe në Radio Tirana, si një ndër spikeret e para të atij institucioni.



Në korridoret e zhurmshme dhe studiot modeste që gjallonin nga puna aty, do të pikaste e më tej do t’i tërhiqte vëmendjen një djalosh interesant dhe simpatik, pak më i rritur se ajo në moshë, por shumë elegant dhe fin, që kishte një artikulim dhe sjellje prej xhentili në komunikim, me të cilin do të njihej për së afërmi e më pas do të bëhej bashkëshorti i saj i ardhshëm. Ky ishte profesori i nderuar Mihal Ciko, i cili ishte nga të parët këngëtarë operistikë (bariton), mjeshtër kori, i diplomuar në Konservatorin “Giuseppe Verdi” në Milano të Italisë.



Pas një përvoje pune disavjeçare si mësimdhënëse në këtë shkollë, së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj, Mihalin, vendosën vullnetarisht të shkonin për disa vite në qytetin e Korçës (1947-1950), për të dhënë mësim në shkollat e atij qyteti, ngase asokohe, kudo në të gjithë Shqipërinë, nevojat për kuadër si në çdo sektor të jetës së vendit, edhe në arsim, ishin të mëdha. Veç kësaj, ishte edhe një arsye tjetër personale që, së bashku të dy zgjodhën të punonin për disa vite në këtë qytet të bukur dhe të njohur për serenata. Mihali, si djalë korçar që ishte, në kohët më të bukura të rinisë kishte investuar me artin e tij muzikor si dirigjent i parë i Korit në vitin 1920, pikërisht asohere kur sapo kishte ardhur nga Bukureshti.



Mbas vitit 1950, ata do ta linin Korçën për t’u rikthyer sërish në Tiranë, sepse sapo ishte ngritur i pari institucion muzikor profesionist, që ishte Filarmonia Shqiptare dhe që tri vite më vonë do të shndërrohej në Teatrin Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit. Profesor Mihali u ftua të bëhej pjesë si themelues i këtij institucioni të rëndësishëm kulturor në vend, duke u emëruar si pedagog zëri dhe solist, ndërsa Evanthia u rikthye në arsim si mësimdhënëse, por tashmë edhe si drejtuese në disa shkolla të njohura të kryeqytetit, siç ishin shkolla “Luigj Gurakuqi”, “11 Janari”, sot “Dora D’Istria”, “Hasan Vogli” etj.

Gjatë kësaj periudhe, ajo u shqua si mësimdhënëse dhe drejtuese e aftë, kishte arritur rezultate të shkëlqyera në shumë tregues, duke u dalluar si një nga metodistet më cilësore dhe model në Tiranën e atyre viteve, ngase kishte aplikuar metodat bashkëkohore e të avancuara në këtë fushë. Për këtë arsye edhe u pikas nga drejtuesit kryesorë të rrethit për t’iu besuar një nga detyrat e rëndësishme dhe me përgjegjësi të madhe, si e vetmja inspektore për ciklin e ulët në seksionin e Arsimit pranë Komitetit Ekzekutiv të Rrethit, detyrë të cilën e mbajti dhe e kreu me nder e dinjitet për plot 10 vjet, nga viti 1955 deri në vitin 1965. Kjo ishte edhe periudha që e afronte Evanthinë me fundin e karrierës në arsim. Ishin vite tepër të lodhshme, me shumë përgjegjësi e ngarkesa të mëdha emocionale e shpirtërore nga puna e gjatë me fëmijët, të cilët, veç lodhjes e vështirësive të mëdha, i kishin dhënë njëkohësisht kaq shumë emocione, kënaqësi, dhimbje, por edhe kënaqësi. I duheshin edhe 5 vjet që të dilte në pension dhe pikërisht në një mëngjes marsi të vitit 1965, shefi i seksionit të Arsimit e thërret në zyrë për t’i dhënë një njoftim…



NJË MISION I VËSHTIRË, POR JO I PAMUNDUR

Atë mëngjes, pas përshëndetjes së parë në zyrën e shefit të Arsimit në Komitetin Ekzekutiv të rrethit, nisi një bisedë e pazakontë, por e qetë dhe tepër miqësore mes atij dhe Evanthisë. Nga toni i butë dhe përzgjedhja e fjalëve dukej se ishte një çështje delikate, jo si të gjitha çështjet e zakonshme që trajtoheshin çdo ditë në atë zyrë. – Aristidhi, drejtori i Shtëpisë së Fëmijës “8 Nëntori” del në pension dhe kemi rënë në vështirësi të madhe për ta zëvendësuar, – e nisi bisedën, duke hyrë menjëherë drejt e në temë shefi i Arsimit, por toni i tij ishte të qetë, i shtruar dhe tepër njerëzor. – Specifika e këtij institucioni të rëndësishëm kërkon jo vetëm një njeri me eksperiencë, por mbi të gjitha një njeri me zemër të madhe, shumë të përkushtuar.



Atje, në atë detyrë duhet të jetë një NËNË me plot kuptimin e fjalës. Në fakt, kishim menduar që t’ju çonim në një punë më të lehtë pas gjithë asaj lodhjeje që kaluat këtu në seksion, – u përpoq ta ngushëllonte eprori. Por tani më thuaj, si t’ia bëjmë, kush më mirë se ty mund ta bëjë këtë punë…?!, tha këto fjalë shefi, ndërkohë vështrimin e tij të butë dhe gati përulëse “ngriu” për një çast te sytë e Evanthisë si për t’i “vjedhur” mendimin, në pritje të reagimit që do të bënte pas kësaj bashkëbiseduesja. Dukej se përgjërimit mallëngjyes të tij, donte t’i shtonte edhe argumentin bindës se “ata fëmijë kanë shumë nevojë për një imazh të ngrohtë dhe të butë mëmësor, të cilëve fatkeqësisht dhe për shumë arsye u kishte munguar për gjatë gjithë jetës.


_Evanthi Ciko me Drejtorin e Përgjithshëm të IKIJSH, Ilir Çumani, i rritur në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës_

Roli yt në këtë institucion duhet t’i kalojë kufijtë e përgjegjësisë që ka një mision i rëndësishëm, krejt ndryshe nga shumë detyra që ke kryer për plotë 20 vjet me aq zell e pasion. Është një rol sakrifikues si në planin shpirtëror dhe emocional, ashtu edhe në atë moral e shoqëror, që ka të bëjë në radhë të parë me humanizmin… Po e përsëris edhe njëherë: me humanizmin… Hë, si thua…?! Kam besim se do t’ia dalësh mbanë”, e mbylli bisedën ai duke e bërë fakt të kryer këtë propozim. Pas kësaj, menjëherë Komiteti Ekzekutiv miratoi emërimin e Evanthisë në krye të atij institucioni, i cili, siç do të shihej më vonë, do të pësonte ndryshime të mëdha cilësore përmes reformave dhe zbatimit të metodave të reja bashkëkohore, aplikimit të modaliteteve dhe praktikave psikosociale e pedagogjike të panjohura më parë.



Ato synonin evidentimin e aftësive dhe prirjeve individuale, nxitjen e imagjinatës krijuese dhe iniciativën e vetëveprimit te çdo fëmijë, demokratizimin e jetës së brendshme dhe transformimin e atij institucioni nga ajo e tipit klasik me shërbime në grup, në një institucion të hapur e modern, me mjaft shërbime multidisiplinare e bashkëkohore, me standarde të larta e tipologji shërbimi sipas modelit Shtëpi-Familje. Ashtu siç do të shprehej në kujtimet e saj të mëvonshme, të hedhura në moshën 90-vjeçare në një libër mjaft mbresëlënës me titull: “E bekuara mësuesi”, Evanthi Ciko nuk e pati aspak të lehtë të ndryshonte modelin që gjeti në atë institucion, i cili ishte i papranueshëm me konceptet dhe praktikën e saj pedagogjike si profesioniste. Ajo çfarë Evanthia gjeti në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “8 Nëntori” pasi mori detyrën si drejtoreshë, ishte tepër e shëmtuar, tmerrësisht jashtë çdo përfytyrimi dhe natyrës së saj paqësore e njerëzore në marrëdhënie me fëmijët. Çdo gjë ishte e papajtueshme me tipologjinë dhe kërkesat që i nevojiteshin një institucioni specifik, siç ishte Shtëpia e Fëmijës, një institucion mirëfilli edukativ, argëtues, rekreativ dhe funksional në të gjitha aspektet, me tipare dhe karakteristika si ato që i nevojiten një familjeje të vërtetë.

Asokohe, ai institucion ngjasonte si në formë, ashtu edhe në përmbajtje, me një repart ushtarak ku zbatohej një disiplinë e hekurt, me rregulla të forta e të vrazhda që ndikonin negativisht në psikikën, formimin dhe procesin jonormal psikomotor të fëmijëve jetimë, në edukimin dhe rritjen e pashëndetshme të tyre. Për këtë arsye, Evanthisë i është dashur të kalojë net të tëra pa gjumë që nga dita e parë e emërimit, duke marrë së fundmi një vendim të prerë se: “Nëse nuk do të shkëlqej si drejtoreshë, të paktën patjetër do të jem një nënë e dashur dhe e dhembshur për ata jetimë, pa i ndarë asnjëherë nga të dy fëmijët e mi biologjikë, Zhanin dhe Ketin…”. Dhe kështu ndodhi!

*RRËFIMI I EVANTHISË*

Drejtori paraardhës që do të linte detyrën, më foli në përgjithësi se ku duhej ta përqendroja më shumë vëmendjen dhe punën. Më dorëzoi dokumentacionin duke i dhënë jo pak rëndësi një liste me rreth 30 emra fëmijësh. – Këta janë më të vështirët, ndaj bëj kujdes, – më këshilloi ai. Dy javë para fillimit të vitit shkollor,- tregon Evanthia, – në një të hënë gushti, në oborrin e shtëpisë së madhe u ndesha me shumë vështrime fëmijësh, me fytyra të pezmatuara dhe jo të qeshura, të cilët kushedi çfarë mendonin dhe meditonin për drejtoreshën e re.


_VIZITA E UDHEHEQESIT KOMUNIST ENVER HOXHA NE SHTEPINE E FEMIJES “8 NENTORI” NE TIRANE, ME 23 NENTOR 1969, NR. 2_

Me një pjesë të edukatoreve njihesha prej kohësh, edhe pse nuk kisha informacion për këtë institucion, më kishte qëlluar që të vija këtu. Në shkollën “Labinoti” kisha parë edhe nxënës të kësaj shtëpie jetimësh, por si i thonë, përciptazi, pasi gjithçka kontrollohej dhe ishte në varësi të Ministrisë së Arsimit. Të nesërmen ika me përgjegjësinë dhe shqetësimin e drejtoreshës dhe të nënës së një shtëpie të madhe. Misioni për mua ishte i qartë dhe sa kishte nisur. Ishin 268 fëmijë jetimë që duhej të rriteshin, edukoheshin dhe shkolloheshin. Jo vetëm për humanizëm, por edhe për sedër profesionale më duhej të jepja maksimumin.

I thashë vetes ‘Forca!’, për të dalë faqebardhë edhe në këtë detyrë të re. Ditët e para lodhesha shumë. Fëmijët bënin shumë zhurmë nëpër korridore dhe oborr. Bërtisnin dhe grindeshin në ato lojëra të paorganizuara. Kisha parë disa që dilnin jashtë duke u hedhur nga muret e shtëpisë e ndonjëri prej tyre i hipte autobusit të Sanatoriumit. Më keq akoma isha ndier, kur shikoja që kontrollonin nëpër koshat ku hidheshin mbeturinat. Më kishin ardhur edhe banorë të lagjes që më ankoheshin për disa që hynin nëpër kopshtet e tyre dhe këpusnin kokrra nga pemë të ndryshme. U përgatita shumë për mbledhjen e parë që do të bëja me personelin, që u shërbente 268 fëmijëve me moshë 7 deri 16-vjeçare. Komunikova dhe bashkëbisedova gjerë e gjatë me edukatoret, kuzhinieret, rrobalarëset, rrobaqepëset, punëtoret e shërbimit dhe rojet e natës.

Nuk duhej të kishte asnjë hallkë të dobët në këtë zinxhir detyrimesh dhe angazhimesh të përditshme. Për hir të seriozitetit dhe disiplinës që duhej të na karakterizonte, më duhej edhe t’i pyesja koleget: – Nëse dikush nuk i përballon dot këto kushte dhe vështirësi pune, e mira është që të largohet për të mos na dembelosur dhe prishur ne që duam të kryejmë këtë mision me sukses të plotë… Mes diskutimeve të shumta me personelin, u vunë në dukje mjaft vështirësi e probleme të shumta që shfaqeshin në tërë hapësirat e kësaj shtëpie të madhe. Por, në asnjë rast nuk dëgjova ndonjërën që të thoshte do të largohem, apo nuk e përballoj dot këto që kërkohen.

Madje, më bëri përshtypje se në çdo fjalë të tyre ndieje shqetësim dhe përkujdesje nëne. Të gjitha edukatoret vunë në dukje se grupet përbëhen nga shumë fëmijë. Kishin të drejtë në zgjidhjen e këtij problemi, që do të ndikonte shumë për realizimin e objektivave të vëna. Por që të zvogëloje grupet, duhej të shtohej numri i edukatoreve. Kjo as që diskutohej, sepse nuk ta shtonte kush personelin. Atëherë, mendja më shkoi te fëmijët e rritur. Edhe te kjo shtëpi e madhe mund të veprohej njëlloj si në shtëpitë tona të vogla, ku ndihet detyrimi i ndërsjellët mes motrave dhe vëllezërve. Kështu, thërrita në drejtori një grup fëmijësh të rritur. Mes tyre kishte edhe nga ata që e kishin emrin në listën e të “vështirëve”, që më la mbi tavolinë drejtori që iku. Hodha idenë që në turnin e mëngjesit të mos shërbenin edukatoret, por ftova ata për t’i zëvendësuar.

Fëmijët e rritur më mirëkuptuan dhe së bashku u angazhuam seriozisht për t’u riorganizuar në mbarëvajtjen e punëve të brendshme. Dhe kështu u bë. Me kalimin e ditëve situata nisi të ndryshojë, fëmijët nuk ndiheshin si më parë. Sjellja dhe komunikimi mes tyre dhe personelit të shërbimit nisi të ndryshojë, ishte më e mirë, me një edukatë dhe respekt të ndërsjellët. Kjo ishte shenjë e mirë për mua që më dha kurajë, më rriti shpresat se çdo gjë do të ishte e mundur. Në çdo çast, episodet e pakëndshme në atë shtëpi ishin të pranishme. Evanthia kujton se një djalë me emrin Dashamir, i shëndetshëm, faqekuq dhe i bukur, që quhej komandant i këshillit të djemve, mbante në dorë një zinxhir që e dridhte herë pas here. Nuk fliste shumë, veçse më shikonte në sy. Hynte në drejtori pa trokitur dhe duke tundur zinxhirin. Unë bëja sikur nuk i vlerësoja këto veprime jo të hijshme për një nxënës. Gjatë javëve të para isha njohur me shumë prapësi të fëmijëve, jo vetëm në shkolla, por edhe në konvikt. Një ditë, dy punonjëse të lavanterisë, Pandora dhe Sherifja më sjellin në drejtori dy djem të vegjël, Toninin dhe Edin, të cilët u kishin bërë pis rrobat e lara të vendosura në tel. Bashkë me ta, si pa u ndier ishte futur edhe Dashi me zinxhirin në dorë.

Punonjëset nisën të tregojnë atë që kishte ngjarë dhe unë me gjak të prishur po mendoja për “dënimin” që do t’u jepja. Dy çamarrokët rrinin me sy përdhe, ndërsa Dashi vazhdonte të dridhte zinxhirin, duke hedhur sytë nga një vizore druri që besonte se unë do ta përdorja për ndëshkim. – A lave shumë rroba sot, dukesh si e lodhur…, – i drejtohem Sherifes. Pa dale të shoh pak duart… Në çast, u drejtohem fëmijëve:

– Shikojini si i janë bërë duart nënë Sherifes së lari rrobat tuaja…?! A s’ju vjen keq që lodhet gjithë ditën për ju..!? Kërkojini të falur dhe premtojini se nuk do t’i mërzisni më. Ashtu vepruan. Ndërkohë, dy punonjëset e kuptuan shenjën time dhe hapën krahët para se ata të shkonin drejt tyre. – Ejani t’ju përqafoj edhe drejtoresha, – por në të vërtetë i putha kur pashë se po u shkëlqente loti në sy. Dashi shtangu nga këto skena që shikonte dhe kur të gjithë dolën nga zyra, ai nuk lëvizi. – Sa mirë kështu drejtoreshë! Menduam se edhe ju do të përdornit vizoren.

Nga Dashi, por edhe nga të tjerët, mësova se në jo pak raste ndaj fëmijëve që bënin gabime përdorej dhunë. M’u duk shumë e shëmtuar kjo praktikë, për më tepër ndaj këtyre fëmijëve të pafat, që kërkojnë shumë ngrohtësi dhe dashuri. Sipas Dashit, në ditët e para kur mësuan se do të vinte një grua për drejtoreshë, fëmijët “problematikë” u gëzuan. Ata mendonin dhe pëshpëritnin se kjo të paktën është grua, nuk ka çfarë të na bëjë!- Po tani, kanë ndryshuar mendim? – e pyeta Dashin. – Tani i thonë njëri-tjetrit: Mos bëj gabim se sëmuret drejtoresha….

*ZEMRA E MADHE QË NGROHU ZEMRAT E VOGLA*

Nuk ishte aspak e lehtë për Evanthi Cikon që të përmbysej një traditë kaq e vjetër, siç ishte ajo e tipit klasik në funksionimin e atij institucioni, e trashëguar sigurisht sipas modelit lindor. Situata që ajo kishte gjetur ishte tepër shqetësuese. Kapanonet e mëdha të fjetjeve, sallat e studimit, mensa e ngrënies, salla e leximit dhe ajo e lojërave ngjasonin me repartet dhe kazermat ushtrisë, që nuk ishin aspak funksionale, nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me qëllimin dhe mënyrën sesi duhej të trajtoheshin, rritur dhe edukuar këta fëmijë. Ata e reflektonin këtë edhe në jetën e përditshme, nga mënyra e vrazhdët e komunikimit, nga zëri i trashë dhe i çjerrë prej britmave dhe të qarave të shpeshta.

E gjithë jeta e brendshme e atij institucioni ishte e uniformizuar. Muret ishin të lyera me bojë njëngjyrëshe si brenda godinës, ashtu edhe jashtë saj. Djemtë ishin të veshur me uniformë të njëjtë dhe kokat i mbanin të qethur zero. Vajzat po ashtu, të veshura njësoj. Të 268 fëmijët e këtij institucioni ishin përqendruar në një shkollë të vetme, ku mësonin të pandarë nga njëri-tjetri. Ata mbushnin klasa të tëra dhe kjo i diferenconte dhe i dallonte ndryshe nga shumica e bashkëmoshatarëve të tjerë, që vinin nga familjet e kryeqytetit dhe frekuentonin të njëjtën shkollë me ta, por në klasa të tjera.

Të gjitha këto ishin të papranueshme për Evanthinë, sepse e cenonin dhe e fyenin rëndë dinjitetin dhe personalitetin e fëmijës. Sipas konceptit të saj, e gjitha kjo duhej të zhbëhej si në formë, ashtu edhe në përmbajtje. Kishte ardhur koha që këto forma shërbimi të zëvendësoheshin me të tjera koncepte e parime, që kishin si qëllim kryesor jo vetëm modernizimin dhe demokratizimin e jetës së brendshme të këtyre institucioneve, por edhe integrimin real të këtyre fëmijëve, me synim për t’i shmangur nga stigma kolektive dhe për t’i socializuar në mënyrë të barabartë në jetën komunitare, për t’i bërë ata të padallueshëm nga bashkëmoshatarët e tjerë.

Kjo ishte sfida, me të cilën Evanthi Ciko nisi të përballej. Dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër, nisi ndryshimi. Djemve nuk u qethej më koka zero. Çdokush prej tyre qethej sipas dëshirës dhe modeli i flokëve i përshtatej fizionomisë dhe personalitetit të secilit. U hoq uniformiteti i veshjeve si për djemtë, ashtu edhe për vajzat. Rrobat e reja porositeshin me larmi ngjyrash e modelesh. Madje, në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve ato veshje prodhoheshin me porosi. Specialistë nga rrobaqepësi të ndryshme të ndërmarrjeve të shërbimit në kryeqytet vinin dhe bënin matjet për veshjet e reja sipas përmasave trupore që kishte çdo fëmijë.

Mjediset e mëdha të fjetjes, sallat e studimit, sallat e leximit dhe ato të lojërave iu nënshtruan një rikonceptimi dhe rikonstruksioni të plotë, duke u ndarë me mure në ambiente më të vogla, për t’i përshtatur si mjedise multifunkionale, çlodhëse e argëtuese, njëlloj si ato në familjet e zakonshme. Këto ambiente me oxhak, ku mbrëmjeve në dimrat e ftohtë ndizej zjarri dhe piqeshin gështenja e misra nga edukatorët e kujdestarët, duhej të përcillnin te fëmijët qetësinë e plotë dhe të gëzuar, butësinë, intimitetin dhe ngrohtësinë, ashtu siç ndodh në shumë familje shqiptare.

Muret e këtyre ambienteve u lyen me bojëra shumëngjyrëshe, duke shmangur uniformitetin. Tavolinat e mëdha të ngrënies në mensë u zëvendësuan me ato më të vogla, me katër persona. Menyja ushqimore u pasurua me larmi produktesh e asortimentesh, të cilat garantonin mirushqyerjen, me sasinë e mjaftueshme të proteinave dhe vitaminave që i duhej të konsumonte çdo fëmijë. Çdo ditë të premte festoheshin ditëlindjet e fëmijëve që kishin lindur në atë muaj. U ngritën grupet artistike dhe rrethet sportive të fëmijëve, ajo e gjuhës së huaj, rrethi i muzikës, i rrobaqepësisë, i këpucarëve të vegjël, i punës me dru e metal etj. Fëmijët që përfundonin ciklin 8-vjeçar, me interesimin dhe këmbënguljen e drejtoreshë Evanthisë do të dërgoheshin në shkollat më të mira profesionale, për t’u aftësuar dhe për t’u bërë zanatçinj e profesionistë të zotë. Shumë prej tyre vazhduan dhe përfunduan shkollat e larta për mësuesi, arkitekturë, mjekësi, inxhinieri, agronomi, veterinari etj.

Por kudo nga shkonin, do të kishin pas interesimin, vëmendjen dhe kujdesin e vazhdueshëm të gruas me zemër të madhe, Evanthi Ciko, e cila i ndiqte hap pas hapi, deri sa të sistemoheshin në punë, të siguronin një strehë, të njiheshin me shokun e jetës dhe mandej të martoheshin duke krijuar familjet e tyre të ngrohta. Ishin të pafundme rastet e pjesëmarrjes së Evanthisë në fejesat dhe dasmat e të rinjve jetimë, prania e së cilës pa dyshim zëvendësonte dashurinë dhe imazhin e munguar të nënave të tyre biologjike që nuk i njohën kurrë.

Kudo, në gjithë këtë përpjekje për të ecur në jetë, pranë tyre do të ishte ajo, Evanthi Ciko, nëna e 268 fëmijëve jetimë, të cilët për asnjë çast të vetëm nuk i la pas dore. Këto ndryshime rrënjësore tërhoqën vëmendjen e instancave më të larta të pushtetit qendror dhe ky institucion u bë model për të gjitha shtëpitë e fëmijëve në mbarë vendin. Kjo reformë dhe ky transformim i thellë në jetën e brendshme të atij institucioni nuk do t’i shpëtonte as syrit dhe vëmendjes së udhëheqësit komunist të kohës, Enver Hoxha. Më 23 nëntor të vitit 1969, me dëshirën e tij ai vendosi ta vizitoi Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “8 Nëntori”, tashmë të reformuar tërësisht, dhe aty para kolektivit të personelit dhe fëmijëve pjesëmarrës mbajti një nga fjalimet e tij të rralla, tepër emocionale dhe mjaft prekëse. Madje, gjatë atij fjalimi të gjatë dhe shumë delikat për temat që preku dhe u ndal në veçanti, udhëheqësi komunist pati edhe çaste dobësie, duke u përlotur disa herë…

Ishin momente dhe detaje të fiksuara me sinkrone të regjistruara, të cilat kronikanët dhe operatorët e filmit dokumentar, të pranishëm aty, i shmangën më pas nëpër laboratorët e dhomat e montazhit gjatë përgatitjes së dokumentarit përpara se ai të transmetohej në publik, duke lënë vetëm ato pjesë që i nevojiteshin propagandës zyrtare të kohës. Kjo ishte një ngjarje e madhe dhe pati një jehonë, e cila për fat të keq u kthye në propagandë nga regjimi komunist përmes televizionit të vetëm në atë kohë, RTSH, faqeve të gazetave të përditshme, broshurave buletine të posaçme zyrtare, që dilnin në qarkullim nga zyra e shtypit të ish-Komitetit Qendror të PPSHsë.

Gjithsesi, me sa duket Evanthi Ciko ia kishte arritur qëllimit të saj si një profesioniste e shkëlqyer. Shembulli i saj tërhoqi vëmendjen e një grupi kineastësh, të një kaste të shkëlqyer aktorësh nga Kinostudio “Shqipëria e re”, si Tinka Kurti, Thimi Filipi, Antoneta Papapavli, Bep Shiroka, Matilda Makoçi, Edmond Topi, etj. Skenaristi dhe dramaturgu i mirënjohur Ruzhdi Pulaha, regjisori Spartak Pecani dhe operatori Ilia Terpini qëmtuan dhe ndërtuan një subjekt filmik me një temë sociale e psikologjike tepër të mprehtë e sensitive për kohën; jetësuan një histori përkushtimi e sakrificash sublime tejet njerëzore, me episode e ngjarje që ndodhnin asokohe në shoqërinë komuniste, duke e fiksuar përmes celuloidit në një prej filmave artistikë shqiptarë me metrazh të gjatë, me një titull mjaft domethënës “Si gjithë të tjerët”, prodhim i vitit 1981.

Subjekti i këtij filmi fliste për modelin e suksesshëm, punën pasionante dhe të palodhur, kontributin e paçmuar të humanistes dhe misionares së paepur Evanthi Ciko, e cila kishte mundur të shembte në emër të humanizmit dhe të dinjitetit njerëzor të gjitha paragjykimet mbi fëmijët e braktisur dhe të vetmuar, duke rrëzuar muret e mëshirës dhe të stigmës kolektive. Kjo ishte kredoja për të cilën punoi dhe i kushtoi jetën. Gjatë karrierës së saj është vlerësuar me shumë tituj nderi, si “Mësuese e merituar”, vlerësimin me “Medaljen e Mirënjohjes” nga Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, dhe me titullin e lartë të humanizimit “Simbol i Vlerave Humane”, akorduar nga Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të jetimëve Shqiptarë. Sot, modeli i Evanthi Cikos është një model i munguar, i cili na apelon se jemi përballë një nevoje të ngutshme për të nisur një aksion të madh kombëtar për humanizimin e shoqërisë. Besoj se për këtë kemi nevojë të gjithë, më shumë se kurrë…!
_
*Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Panorama

----------

